# Sept CO stoke thread



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think the season ever left if that's your criteria. 4th of July, St Mary's and Lamb's Slide have all had enough snow to get turns on all summer. It does look like Shannon had a great time. Real turns should be happening soon. Hopefully we can have a season like last year with an extra month of dumpage on the front end.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

> I don't think the season ever left if that's your criteria.


Details.

My criteria is fresh snow after a several month period without it in the same general location. I know that it is always snowboard season in CO. I'm just too lazy to always make it snowboard season for me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

daysailer1 said:


> I'm just too lazy to always make it snowboard season for me.


QFT. I've got other things to do in the meantime. I'm just watching the skies for the storms to start lining up. Until that time, I'll work on the house.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Her adventures of what, taking pictures of people actually riding?


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

She hadn't planned on snowboarding at all. Didn't have any gear only a camera. She hopped in her truck in Steamboat meaning to drive to Denver to watch a snowboard movie. Instead she winds up driving up to snowfields with fresh snow above Breck with fellow snowboard enthusiasts. Takes pix of them having fun. Purist snowboarding. I'd say it was a sucessful road trip. How many people on this board have driven up to 4th of July Bowl this summer? Not me. Wish I had the time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I could have but Octoberfest was brewing. Its like go shred in the sun on corn ice snow on a horrible jib or go drink with lots of people in the sun. I chose getting drunk. 

I just don't get why people think she's all that it still mystifies me.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I could have but Octoberfest was brewing. Its like go shred in the sun on corn ice snow on a horrible jib or go drink with lots of people in the sun. I chose getting drunk.



I would too, drinking beer in the sun has to be one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It was Octoberfest it only comes around once a year in Breck, I can't give that up. Besides I'll get in tons of preseason riding starting October I'm not too worried about hiking some features that may or may not kill me.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I love drinking beer. I'll be doing all three days of the Great American Beer Festival in a few weeks. YUmmmmm. I wouldn't give it up.

I probably won't get any pre-season riding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Not going to venture away from WP to get in some early season turns up at Loveland? I'm doing Octoberfest number 2 next month when I head back home to NY.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I hate ice and crowds. The WROD has been unkind in the past. I don't want to get injured early again. At one point last year our SSD advised hitting the bar rather than the slopes.:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh the WROD is definitely over at the Basin. I'll take loveland opening day over the basin. God I really dislike the Basin.


----------

